# Anyone have a snapper 60v lithium hedge trimmer?



## Timbo74 (Jul 6, 2018)

I just bought one of these at Wal-Mart...to trim my bushes. I haven't used it yet, still charging. I was wondering how these hold up, I'll probably only use it 3 or 4 times a year. How do they compare to other 60v systems? I think these are fully, or partially made by Briggs&Stratton.


----------



## Timbo74 (Jul 6, 2018)

Just wanted to update. I have used the hedge trimmers for about 1/2 hour. These things aren't that bad. I had no issues what So ever. I don't think it'll hang with a gas powered hedger, but I was cutting 1/ 2" branches, maybe a bit bigger with ease. The box said that it delivered the power of a gas powered unit, and maybe it does have the power of some lower gas units...but I have ran a Echo that would put it to shame. Now, I wonder if the chainsaw is any good.


----------



## Cope1024 (Jul 7, 2018)

I have a DeWalt 20V saw with a 12" bar. It's not bad for small limbs, which is what I bought it for. I hear the heavy duty saws are pretty strong. Battery saws are great around the house because you can run them any time and not disturb the neighbors.


----------

